# Cystadenocarcinomas in Laying Hens - Graphic pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Found some great pictures showing cystadenocarcinomas.

Click to open this PDF:
View attachment AVMA2005.pdf


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor bird! I think my first backyard necropsy had a few of those. I didn't know what to think.

Is that your hen?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Not my hen. Have pictures from two others that I will post later.


----------

